# What hobby have you spent most on?



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Dec 23, 2020)

I am a fish keeper, and I have had experience with fish for over 5 years. I have spent so much money on my fish keeping hobby, as I am an intermediate fish keeper. How about you? What is your favorite hobby that you have spent most on?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Tom (Dec 23, 2020)

I have over a dozen hobbies. I've spent more than $500 on all of them.


----------



## Srmcclure (Dec 23, 2020)

My art. 
I have paints. Professional Digital art tablets, art programs... prismacolors.... so so much...


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 23, 2020)

The task as you age is downsizing them to what you can maintain!


----------



## GMDVM (Dec 23, 2020)

I grew orchids indoors for 20 years. Notice the past tense. It was a very hard habit to kick


----------



## Aloysius Taschse (Dec 23, 2020)

I grow plants a lot, hopefully in the future I can build some of those diy aquaponics things. For now I have a few gardens outside and a flourishing indoor hydroponics system.


----------



## MNGuy (Dec 23, 2020)

Reef aquarium. Took it down and rehomed everything more than a year ago. It was beautiful, but more work than I preferred. (I had kept freshwater tanks for years and still have two up and running.)

But the biggest motivating factor for me was learning that once you add salt to freshwater it cannot be removed (no one has invented a way to remove it), and the planet's freshwater supply is getting more and more saline due to human activity (salting roads, etc.). I didn't want to add to the problem by keeping up a tank that required me to turn freshwater into saltwater on a weekly basis. I know my fish went to homes where people kept saltwater tanks, but those tanks already existed vs being newly created for my fish, so I felt like rehoming and taking down my tank was the best option.


----------



## Tom (Dec 23, 2020)

MNGuy said:


> Reef aquarium. Took it down and rehomed everything more than a year ago. It was beautiful, but more work than I preferred. (I had kept freshwater tanks for years and still have two up and running.)
> 
> But the biggest motivating factor for me was learning that once you add salt to freshwater it cannot be removed (no one has invented a way to remove it), and the planet's freshwater supply is getting more and more saline due to human activity (salting roads, etc.). I didn't want to add to the problem by keeping up a tank that required me to turn freshwater into saltwater on a weekly basis. I know my fish went to homes where people kept saltwater tanks, but those tanks already existed vs being newly created for my fish, so I felt like rehoming and taking down my tank was the best option.


You've never heard of desalinization plants? 

You really think your fishtank has any impact whatsoever on the worldwide ratio of saltwater to freshwater?


----------



## MNGuy (Dec 23, 2020)

Tom said:


> You've never heard of desalinization plants?
> 
> You really think your fishtank has any impact whatsoever on the worldwide ratio of saltwater to freshwater?



I’m sorry but yes it did because the waste water goes straight into the toilet and sewage treatment center and back into the Mississippi River.

I happen to live in the Mississippi River watershed and emailed our watershed district and its scientists and they said while my aquarium obviously was a minor contributor compared to salting roadways, it nonetheless was adding salt to the local water supply because our municipal water treatment plant did not desalinate wastewater.

Their scientists told me the only way I could avoid contributing was to let my waste water sit in a large shallow tub in the sun so the freshwater would evaporate and I could throw the remaining salt away in the solid waste garbage.

Sure, I was only contributing a tiny amount but I wanted to do my part to reduce my impact. It’s just one of many decisions I’ve made to help the planet, and I’m a big believer in people doing whatever they can — however small the gesture — to help the planet, animals and each other.

I live in Minnesota and our city even recommends that people sweep up the salt they use on icy sidewalks after the ice melts to reduce its impact on our freshwater supply.

I’m not sure why you feel the need to be confrontational and lord your “knowledge” over people. You sure like to make assumptions and trot your attitude around.


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 23, 2020)

MNGuy said:


> I’m sorry but yes it did because the waste water goes straight into the toilet and sewage treatment center and back into the Mississippi River.
> 
> I happen to live in the Mississippi River watershed and emailed our watershed district and its scientists and they said while my aquarium obviously was a minor contributor compared to salting roadways, it nonetheless was adding salt to the local water supply because our municipal water treatment plant did not desalinate wastewater.
> 
> ...


He doesn't mean to have an attitude haha. Once you spend time on the forum you'll learn to love Tom.


----------



## MNGuy (Dec 23, 2020)

MichaelL said:


> He doesn't mean to have an attitude haha. Once you spend time on the forum you'll learn to love Tom.



I doubt it. Sounds like someone who pathologically needs to be smarter then everyone else at any cost.


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 23, 2020)

Some of my hobbies include gardening, breeding leopard geckos, sketching, getting drones, doing fun things outdoors. I don't garden as much as i used to and don't really get drones anymore but I hope to garden lots more in the future and continue flying drones.

I've spent most on tortoises or leopard geckos haha. Drones are expensive but animals are a continuous cost.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 23, 2020)

I have spent over $500 on lots of hobbies. There are just so many cool things out there!


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 24, 2020)

Every hobby I have has gotten over $500 easy...especially if it involves animals...and most do ?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 24, 2020)

The survey should have used $5000 instead of $500 !

For me it’s kayaking, gardening, woodworking, fish keeping & Sully keeping. And, it’s a big yes to more than $500 on each one of those “hobbies”.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 24, 2020)

Crap I forgot about my Tennis hobby! Haha I drive 40 miles round trip just to get my racket restrung by Steve! I have known him for years and fear the day when he passes as who can I trust?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Dec 24, 2020)

I've spent well over $500 on my turtles and tortoises. I also used to have several thousand dollars worth of different Crystals/Minerals but I've since sold most of it off.


----------



## Zoeclare (Dec 24, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've spent well over $500 on my turtles and tortoises. I also used to have several thousand dollars worth of different Crystals/Minerals but I've since sold most of it off.
> View attachment 313829
> View attachment 313830
> View attachment 313831


Nice!


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 24, 2020)

Between my Parrot feather babies (9)

, and my Lil Farm, YES I have spend way more than $500 on my Hobbies.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Dec 24, 2020)

MenagerieGrl said:


> Between my Parrot feather babies (9)
> View attachment 313835
> , and my Lil Farm, YES I have spend way more than $500 on my Hobbies.


God that parrot is gonna give me nightmares...long story lol


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 24, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Crap I forgot about my Tennis hobby! Haha I drive 40 miles round trip just to get my racket restrung by Steve! I have known him for years and fear the day when he passes as who can I trust?



me! I’ll restring it. Drive up here. I’m sure by the time you get here I’ll figure it out.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 24, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> God that parrot is gonna give me nightmares...long story lol


Ya, didn't think the Picture was gonna be that BIG, 
But, she (Jenny) is a VERY gentle giant. She is a sweet heart, very mild mannered. 
But U get her Pissed and watch out for that beak. She cracks open Macadamia nuts with one "POP". A knuckle would be nothing...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Dec 24, 2020)

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ya, didn't think the Picture was gonna be that BIG,
> But, she (Jenny) is a VERY gentle giant. She is a sweet heart, very mild mannered.
> But U get her Pissed and watch out for that beak. She cracks open Macadamia nuts with one "POP". A knuckle would be nothing...


I used to get chased by one of those blue mofos in a petstore i used to frequent haha


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 24, 2020)

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ya, didn't think the Picture was gonna be that BIG,
> But, she (Jenny) is a VERY gentle giant. She is a sweet heart, very mild mannered.
> But U get her Pissed and watch out for that beak. She cracks open Macadamia nuts with one "POP". A knuckle would be nothing...


Beautiful bird...BUT where's some photos of the Lil Farm, and whatever else you have that eats and breathes...lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 24, 2020)

MNGuy said:


> I’m sorry but yes it did because the waste water goes straight into the toilet and sewage treatment center and back into the Mississippi River.
> 
> I happen to live in the Mississippi River watershed and emailed our watershed district and its scientists and they said while my aquarium obviously was a minor contributor compared to salting roadways, it nonetheless was adding salt to the local water supply because our municipal water treatment plant did not desalinate wastewater.
> 
> ...


If more of us would do what we can, like you, it wouldn't be such small potatoes. I recycle, that's my small contribution.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 24, 2020)

Jenny, Hyacinth Macaw, 20 years old


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 24, 2020)

Atsila (Means Fire in Cherokee), Catalina Macaw (Hybrid) 13 years old


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 24, 2020)

José, Red-Lored Amazon, 40 years old


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 24, 2020)

Bob, Goffin Cockatoo, 20 years Old


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 24, 2020)

Sinbad, Triton Cockatoo, Not sure how Old...


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 24, 2020)

Fred, Lesser Sulfur Crested Cockatoo, Received as a "feather picker", recovered from two bouts or cancer surgery, Not sure how old. But, a Happy guy though.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 24, 2020)

Cavi, an other Lesser Sulfur Crested Cockatoo, 9 years old.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm an amateur musician and have spent tens of thousands on equipment. My wife is my other hobby and she comes in a close second.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 24, 2020)

Roger, another Goffin Cockatoo, 10 years old...


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 24, 2020)

Ethyl & Cletus, Chinese Brown Geese, 2.5 years old...


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 24, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Beautiful bird...BUT where's some photos of the Lil Farm, and whatever else you have that eats and breathes...lol


Maggie3fan, some of my kids posted.


----------



## Danimal (Dec 24, 2020)

Trudy_the_tortoise said:


> I am a fish keeper, and I have had experience with fish for over 5 years. I have spent so much money on my fish keeping hobby, as I am an intermediate fish keeper. How about you? What is your favorite hobby that you have spent most on?




I've been cobbling things out of wood (and other stuff) since I was 12. For me, it's woodworking. I don't even want to know about the money. I'm shopping for a building or Barn right now to hold my shop and my office at our new place. 

P.S. was part of the bird club too. This is my wife and Clara Bell ( Yellow Nape) at the vet couple of years ago.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 25, 2020)

Danimal said:


> I've been cobbling things out of wood (and other stuff) since I was 12. For me, it's woodworking. I don't even want to know about the money. I'm shopping for a building or Barn right now to hold my shop and my office at our new place.
> 
> P.S. was part of the bird club too. This is my wife and Clara Bell ( Yellow Nape) at the vet couple of years ago.
> View attachment 313877


Danimal, Clara Bell is quite cute, and a lil bigger girl than my José.


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 12, 2021)

metal working, wood working, blacksmithing, scuba diving, machining, spent over 750 on machinist tools in total they are worth 2000 so I spent alot of birthday money to buy tools just some of my hobbies


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 12, 2021)

Motorcycles and parts.
I'm sure I could've bought another house with what I've spent.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Nov 15, 2021)

Dont know how I missed this post. Beautiful birds, my hobby is fishing. I would hate to think the money I have spent on fishing.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 15, 2021)

I could post more....but this is my favorite 'hobby'


----------



## Ray--Opo (Nov 15, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I could post more....but this is my favorite 'hobby'


I hope you know where to get tires cheap with all those burnouts. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 15, 2021)

Ray--Opo said:


> I hope you know where to get tires cheap with all those burnouts. ?


I know it huh!


----------



## jeff kushner (Nov 17, 2021)

"Downsizing" WTH is THAT? 

Do all you girls talk together :>)?

Kerry has been saying that "downsizing" word for the past two years as we discuss where all the stuff from my 3500sf home is going to fit into her 2000sf home, that already has all her junk in the way? LMAO

Here's that line again;
"We're gonna need a bigger boat"


For me, hobbies are like chapters in a book....we get into them and out of them.........the financial damage can be devastating though. 

As Mags said....motorcycle parts are worth more than their weight in Gasoline! 

My most expensive hobby is my motorcycle collection and the cost of restoring one at home, to original condition but I'm thinking of selling some as I peruse the idea of getting another Hydroplane. 

My little car, a '02 SLK is a hobby of sorts....the Eaton supercharger was boosted(get it?) to 13PSI from the 7 stock, rechipped and drove it for 200K & replaced the entire suspension 5000 miles ago, still looks new. 

most recent;
Radio controlled planes & cars(gas only)
Laying carbon fiber
Vacuforming
Hydroforming
Welding(when the hydro & vacuforming didn't work)
Building high performance 2 stroke engines, do all my own porting....tools are crazy expensive...."shuddering"
Lawn care & robots!
Scooters!
Shooting
Traveling
Dating That's right, we don't do that anymore, we're engaged jeffrey.....lol


The thing about hobbies is that we all get joy from them, regardless of how much money is spent. 

I find the value is in the time spent doing them, learning and succeeding.....especially if you can share hobbies with someone you enjoy spending time with.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 17, 2021)

jeff kushner said:


> "Downsizing" WTH is THAT?
> 
> Do all you girls talk together :>)?
> 
> ...


SLK? A little Mercedes...???


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Nov 17, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> SLK? A little Mercedes...???


Yes, maggie, SLK is a Mercedes Roadster. ?


----------



## jeff kushner (Nov 17, 2021)

Yes Mags, my little Hotwheels car. "Kompressor" = VEG!!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Nov 17, 2021)

jeff kushner said:


> "Downsizing" WTH is THAT?
> 
> Do all you girls talk together :>)?
> 
> ...


I agree with that. I am so happy I had the opportunity to get my son's into deer hunting and fishing. Especially salmon fishing on lake Michigan. But my oldest son was going to turn out to be a deer hunter. He was born on opening day of rifle season for deer. He was 6 wks early, so at first coming home the evening before opening day. I was questioning her intentions, was she in labor or was she just wanting me home???? Hours later my first born!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 17, 2021)

My hand tool addiction has cost me the most.
I no longer buy motorcycles very frequently. But I still buy tools. And I retired 3 years ago


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh heck...my oldest and almost more favored than my IROC hobby is my blank blank collection...worth tens of dollars...
I do have a cast iron bank that is worth a good penny...see my new thread I will post now so gimme minute...


That sweet face makes me smile...but behind that sweet face is the devil incarnate...


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Nov 17, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My hand tool addiction has cost me the most.
> I no longer buy motorcycles very frequently. But I still buy tools. And I retired 3 years ago


I retired 3 yrs ago, come the 19th. I'm just as busy as I was when I was working, I just get paid now to work @ My house rather than the Treatment Plant


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 17, 2021)

What's worse then that is I can't figure out how I worked and held down a job before I retired. Im busier than ever. I have a bunch of hobbies and they all include critters in the mix so I guess that's my most expensive hobby. Wether it be cages, food, toys, vet bills, or cameras for sneaking pictures of wildlife I need all kinds of tools to build cages so any good tool or SD card on sell, fresh food has to be seeds, plants and something to grow them in... the crap gets deep and then I gotta find a place to put it all. Ok I'm tired ?


----------

